# Vera Bradley fans, have you seen these?



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

In my role as an official Kindleboards enabler, I feel it is my duty to tell you this:

I was in my local Hallmark store yesterday. They always have a large selection of Vera Bradley and I wanted to look at the mini laptop case. I noticed some really pretty new fabrics and thought, "M-m-m, how did I miss those?". I asked the clerk if she had any of the Vera Bradley mini laptop bags that I can look at and she informed me that Hallmark stores don't carry Vera Bradley anymore. The beautiful bags I was looking at were by Stephanie Dawn.

Here's the story. Apparently, the woman who makes Stephanie Dawn worked for Vera Bradley since the beginning. When Vera Bradley moved their manufacturing to China (I didn't know that), she bought the factory and began producing her own designs. "Stephanie Dawn" is the name of her granddaughter.

These bags were not just Vera Bradley knock-offs. Believe me, I've seen plenty of them and can pick them out immediately. These were gorgeous and well-made. 'Midnight Espresso' and 'French Quarter' were my two favorite fabrics.

You can download her catalogue at *the Stephanie Dawn website*. The bags are also sold online at * Shoebuy.com* with free shipping both ways. The shoebuy.com site shows a very large selection. I think I'm going to start by buying this messenger bag in 'midnight espresso' for myself.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh.... just what I needed.  A new line of gorgeous bags to tempt me.  And, yes, DD.... you have certainly earned another star for your enabler crown!!  Thanks (I think)!!  LOL!


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Oh....You just had to, didn't you?
Consider your duty well done, oh great enabler!
I love the "French Quarter" as well, and the Messenger Bag.
I would love to hear how you like it, and how it works for the Kindle, once you get it.
As PraiseGod13 said "Thanks (I think!)"


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

You're both very welcome but only doing my job!  LOL


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Just went to shoebuy.com to buy the Stephanie Dawn messenger bag and they are offering a today only $5.00 off with the coupon code CINCO and I got an additional 10% off for registering as a new customer at checkout.  The bag shown above came to $56.65 total, no tax, no shipping.

I'll let you know how I like it but I did see it in person in the store, so I'm sure I will.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

very pretty


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

VERY VERY tempting.  LOL


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2010)

very pretty


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Gwennie said:


> VERY VERY tempting. LOL


Yes, the extra $5 off and 10% off for first order did me in.


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

I know, I know...I still have a cart alive.  LOL  Question:  do they have the sturdy bases (removable) that VB does?  That could be the tie-breaker.


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

DD said:


> Yes, the extra $5 off and 10% off for first order did me in.


It almost seems wrong NOT to buy it! Enjoy your new bag.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Gwennie said:


> I know, I know...I still have a cart alive. LOL Question: do they have the sturdy bases (removable) that VB does? That could be the tie-breaker.


I think they do but I didn't really check every one I saw in the store, but I know the large tote has the stiff base.


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

From their Facebook site:

Stephanie Dawn ~ Gwen - Yes, our Zip Tote does have a removable sturdy base

Soooooooooo, thanks alot, enabler! 

$78 out the door, and I got:










and


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

These are nice.  I wish the store had a way to see them all on one or two pages.


----------



## lvnknit (Mar 12, 2010)

thanks for sharing - very interesting stuff & very pretty bags..... I looked for the bowler style and didn't see it on the shoebuy site.  Has anyone seen it somewhere else, by chance?  the pocket in the bowler is great for the kindle!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Just found a way to see a lot on one page:

http://www.shoebuy.com/stephanie-dawn-bags.htm


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> Just found a way to see a lot on one page:
> 
> http://www.shoebuy.com/stephanie-dawn-bags.htm


And you could set it to show up to 96 per page.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Gwennie, I love what you bought.  $78. is a great price for those two things and with shoebuy, they have free shipping both ways and no questions asked returns if you happen not to like them.

I exercised a little restraint.  I was going to buy several but only ended up with one.  But, cinco de mayo is not over yet!  LOL


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Margaret said:


> It almost seems wrong NOT to buy it! Enjoy your new bag.


That's what I thought, Margaret! LOL


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

lvnknit said:


> thanks for sharing - very interesting stuff & very pretty bags..... I looked for the bowler style and didn't see it on the shoebuy site. Has anyone seen it somewhere else, by chance? the pocket in the bowler is great for the kindle!


I don't see anything exactly equivalent to Vera Bradley's bowler. Stephanie Dawn has her own styles. Obviously, there would be legal reasons why she couldn't exactly copy Vera Bradley's. She doesn't have as many styles or colors yet either.

I'll let you know if my messenger bag (when it comes) will accomodate the Kindle. It's the closest one in dimensions to the bowler.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

If you use Swag Bucks, you can add Shoe Buy to your favorite stores and earn Swag Bucks (2 per $1 on purchase) by entering the store through Swag Bucks Shop and Earn.  Just added to my favorite stores there.


----------



## aislinnteresa (Jan 21, 2010)

You can also get $20 off a $50 purchase by using eBillMe at check out. The code is just EBILLME. Those bags are beautiful! I'm actually not usually a fan of VB, but I do like these alot and the fact that they're made in the US makes me happy.   Thank you for sharing the link!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Beautiful! I love the French Quarter and Midnight Espresso ones, especially.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

DD said:


> Here's the story. Apparently, the woman who makes Stephanie Dawn worked for Vera Bradley since the beginning. When Vera Bradley moved their manufacturing to China (I didn't know that), she bought the factory and began producing her own designs. "Stephanie Dawn" is the name of her granddaughter.


Knowing this I will be buying Stephanie Dawn bags next time I need one! (with how often I NEED a new bag, it will be very soon!)


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks for posting this!  Next time I'm near a Hallmark, I'm going to check them out


----------



## aislinnteresa (Jan 21, 2010)

Now there's a code for 20% off for Mother's Day...MOM. With the extra 10% off for new customers, that pushed me over the edge, LOL.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

aislinnteresa said:


> Now there's a code for 20% off for Mother's Day...MOM. With the extra 10% off for new customers, that pushed me over the edge, LOL.


Oh, I missed that! Maybe I'll go back and get the other one I wanted.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

S. Dawn's website lists which stores her bags are in.  Unfortunately for me, none of the Hallmark stores in Manhattan have them.


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

aislinnteresa said:


> Now there's a code for 20% off for Mother's Day...MOM. With the extra 10% off for new customers, that pushed me over the edge, LOL.


must.resist.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Late last night, I kept looking at these online and comparing dimensions to certain VB bags.  I think I'm obsessed.  Haven't ordered one yet.  I'm beginning t think I have too many prints.  I love that I could get a small duffel or carry-on bag at these prices.  SD's duffel is comparable in size to the small duffles at VB and the carry-on to the VB weekender.  A little different cut.

I like the mocha paisley and midnight espresso colors.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> S. Dawn's website lists which stores her bags are in. Unfortunately for me, none of the Hallmark stores in Manhattan have them.


Well, the nice thing about shoebuy is that you can easily return it with no hassle and no charge. I'd never order if I hadn't seen them in person without that return guarantee.


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up.......they look very pretty. I ordered a messenger bag too. I can't wait to get it. _


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

I really like them! Good thing I already have more than enough bags right now or I would be really tempted to get one.


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

I returned mine today.  Didn't like the feel of it nearly as much as a VB.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Has anyone else here received their S. Dawn bag(s)?


----------



## aislinnteresa (Jan 21, 2010)

mlewis78 said:


> Has anyone else here received their S. Dawn bag(s)?


I got mine several days ago. I bought a shoulder bag and duffle and I LOVE them. The fabric is vibrant and the quality is excellent...both the fabric and the construction. I'm looking forward to more coupon codes, because I've got my eye on a couple of other pieces.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I ordered the shoulder bag and duffle last night in mocha paisley.  I'd narrowed it down to mocha paisley and midnight espresso.  Love both of those colors.

I ordered by clicking through swag bucks offer for shoebuy.com that awarded 456 points for a purchase.  Also, there was 10% promotion plus another 10% for using website registration in checking out.  However, I had to pay sales tax because I'm in NY.  Our state has been demanding some out-of-state websites to pay sales tax for NY state residents.  Free shipping, of course.  

It came to about $96.  If I'd ordered similar bags from Vera B. I would have paid for shipping and tax on the shipping, adding about $20 to $130.  

If I love these, I may later buy the carry-on bag to match.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

My midnight espresso messenger bag arrived Thursday.  I've used it all weekend and love it.  It's nice a roomy without being too huge.  It has an interior pocket that does not have a closure that easily fits my Kindle 2 and my iPad in covers.  there is also an outer zippered pocket that fits my Kindle in its cover.  The strap has a nice shoulder pad and is long enough to wear cross-body which I like to do when running through airports.  I love it.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

DD said:


> My midnight espresso messenger bag arrived Thursday. I've used it all weekend and love it. It's nice a roomy without being too huge. It has an interior pocked that does not have a closure that easily fits my Kindle 2 and my iPad in covers. there is also an outer zippered pocked that fits my Kindle in its cover. The strap has a nice shoulder pad and is long enough to wear cross-body which I like to do when running through airports. I love it.


This is what we like to hear!


----------



## ieajudy (May 18, 2010)

I hate to hear Vera Bradley has moved manufacture of her bags to China.  Guess I won't be buying those anymore and I own a lot of them.  I'll definitely be checking out Stephanie's site and will more than likely order at least one bag as I'm needing a new summer one.'


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm sorry but the quality of the Stephanie Dawn bag I received was subpar to VB.  Practically see-through; quilting/padding nothing like VB.  Even "Made in China" VB.  While I understand the political reasons some might have re buying in China...  let's just say to each their own.  And not all of VB is "Made in China."  And VB has just hired 800 more USA workers, I've been told.  Again, to each their own.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I've seen some reviews by people (who own both VB and SD) who prefer the quality of their Stephanie Dawn bags.  Mine should arrive tomorrow, but I won't be here for UPS.  Hopefully UPS will leave the package with the super or his wife.

I know that some of the recent bags of VB don't use quilting on the lining, but SD does.  I don't have mine yet, but "practically see through"?  I doubt it.

There have been some testy brand loyal discussions on the facebook VB page.


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

Are you calling me a liar for saying I could almost see through the one I just got and returned?  Wow.  Just wow.


----------



## aislinnteresa (Jan 21, 2010)

Gwennie, I wonder if the one you got was flawed? I just got my 4th SD piece and they're all very well made and nicely padded. Admittedly, I'm not a fan of VB anyway, but these seem just as high quality (or more so) in my opinion, so I wonder if the SD bag you got was a second or a mistake of some kind. 

Like you said though, to each their own! It's great that there is something for everyone out there!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Folks, let's not make me throw a caution card in accessories!  One person's experience doesn't invalidate another person's experience.

We don't really have enough data points (can you tell I was once a statistician) to make a call on the overall quality.  I'll be interested in hearing as more KB folks get their Stephanie Dawn bags...  We've had a few very positives and one return.  Perhaps Gwennie you did get a flawed one, let's wait to see what a few more orders coming in tell us.

Betsy


----------



## aislinnteresa (Jan 21, 2010)

DD said:


> My midnight espresso messenger bag arrived Thursday. I've used it all weekend and love it. It's nice a roomy without being too huge. It has an interior pocket that does not have a closure that easily fits my Kindle 2 and my iPad in covers. there is also an outer zippered pocket that fits my Kindle in its cover. The strap has a nice shoulder pad and is long enough to wear cross-body which I like to do when running through airports. I love it.


DD, does the messenger bag have the hard base? Thanks!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I wasn't calling anyone a liar.

Received my two bags today (shoulder bag and duffle in mocha paisley).  I have several VB bags and these are just as thick. Lining is quilted too.  I can understand if someone doesn't care for SD colors, but the fabric thickness is the same.  They are made by the same people who used to make VB when they were made in USA.  It's a company called KAM in Ohio.  I don't know where shoebuy.com is located, but these were shipped from Ohio.

I also like VB, but I like these a lot and they fit better into my budget.  Free shipping is nice too.


----------



## Flyinlite (Oct 28, 2009)

I haven't been on the Boards in a while but this topic grabbed me. Hallmark no longer selling Vera? Yipes! tell me it isn't so! I called my local enabler here in NH, for me is Johns Hallmark and asked the question...the reply was the stores are independently owned and it was just a rumor. I've been carrying my K2 with Oberon cover and my Netbook in the mini laptop case....I can't wait to see Oberons Ipad cover to see if it will fit inside, then it's good bye netbook!


----------



## JJB (May 21, 2010)

I have the Stephanie Dawn square bottom tote in French Quarter and it is gorgeous. It is beautifully lined on the inside and has a hard removable bottom. When you  re-order from Shoebuy, you get an extra 10% off when you place another order within 60 days. I ordered the carry on yesterday and they had a 15% off code posted on their site to use plus got the extra 10% off for the re-order.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I took the boards out of my shoulder bag and duffle.  I never have thought to do that with my VB bags, but I wanted my duffle to be as lightweight as possible.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Uh-oh:  I just ordered two more SD pieces -- the zip tote (which is horizontal) and carry on in midnight espresso.  The saving for the DAD promotion was 20% and then 10% once I logged in (recognized me as a member).  It came to $103.  I had to pay sales tax, since I'm in NY, but shipping was free.

I hadn't even noticed the zip tote before, but I have the shoulder bag (mocha paisley) and it's pretty small for me unless I'm just running out for a quick errand.  I find the duffle (mocha paisley) rather large for my gym needs, so I put it away for now.  I use a solid black tote for the gym.


----------



## JJB (May 21, 2010)

Great buy! 
20 and then 10 is a good deal.

I can't wait to get the carry on. It looks as though it will be good for lots of uses.

Good idea to remove the hard bottom to make them lighter if you want.


----------



## JJB (May 21, 2010)

If you think that the shoulder bag is a little too small then you might like the Around Town bag as it is bigger. I want that one.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I just looked up the Around Town bag.  They left out the dimensions in the description.  But I ordered the zip tote yesterday.


----------



## JJB (May 21, 2010)

I forgot about that. I had looked it up on their online catalog.  I wrote down that it was 13x9.5x4 with 48" adjustable strap. So, about 1-1/2" bigger width and height and 1/4 deeper than the shoulder bag. Same length strap.

The zip tote will be very nice too! Let us know how you like it and where your kindle fits.


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

I received my messenger bag and am very pleased. Very sturdy, pretty, vibrant colors, comfortable to wear cross body when I traveled for the weekend. 
I would order another SD, no question.


----------



## JJB (May 21, 2010)

Glad you like your messenger bag. It sounds perfect and I had forgotten about that one.

There is a navy blue pattern that they show in their online catalog that shoebuy site does not have yet. I really like it and am hoping that shoebuy will be having it available soon. They offer such good discounts fairly often.

I'd love to see pics of your bag if you are able to do it for us.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I just received my zip top tote and carry-on bag.  I love the midnight espresso so much more than the mocha paisley.  The zip top bag is really a hand/shoulder bag and a bit smaller than I'd expected.  I think it's the same as Gwennie's picture (second item) on the first page of this thread.  But I do like it and will use it as a handbag.  It won't hold the kindle in the Borsa bag.  I could put the kindle w/cover in the main compartment, but there is not a large enough separate pocket for it.  It's comparable to the Vera "Betsy" bag but smaller.


----------



## JJB (May 21, 2010)

mlewis78 said:


> I just received my zip top tote and carry-on bag. I love the midnight espresso so much more than the mocha paisley. The zip top bag is really a hand/shoulder bag and a bit smaller than I'd expected. I think it's the same as Gwennie's picture (second item) on the first page of this thread. But I do like it and will use it as a handbag. It won't hold the kindle in the Borsa bag. I could put the kindle w/cover in the main compartment, but there is not a large enough separate pocket for it. It's comparable to the Vera "Betsy" bag but smaller.


It is bigger than the shoulder bag that you have, isn't it? I'm glad that you like it.

How do you like your carry-on? I received mine and love it. I have a 17.3 in laptop and it will fit in it with plenty of room for files and accessories. I may use it for that since I do not have any other bag that will fit my laptop. I had a very nice leather bag for my older one but my new one will not fit in it as it is bigger. Of course then I would need another carry-on or duffel for my clothes and toiletries.

I like the SD and VB because of their light weight and also that they are not basic black.

The midnight expresso looks very nice and should be good for any season.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

The carry on is really nice looking.  Aside from traveling and other possibilities, my flute in its case fits just right along the bottom.

The zip tote is a little bigger than the shoulder bag and has more outside pocket space.  I'm surprised that it's called a tote though.


----------



## JJB (May 21, 2010)

Congratulations, they sound great. I think I will get that print one of these days.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

I like the Midnight Espresso pattern.  Does anyone know if any of the styles have a zip pocket that will separate the Kindle from everything else?  My Go case is great, but it has no clasp and it would be nice to have a bag with a special K compartment (as some mentioned in regard to the VB Bowler bag).


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

fancynancy said:


> I like the Midnight Espresso pattern. Does anyone know if any of the styles have a zip pocket that will separate the Kindle from everything else? My Go case is great, but it has no clasp and it would be nice to have a bag with a special K compartment (as some mentioned in regard to the VB Bowler bag).


I have the messenger bag in Midnight Espresso and love it. It has a large outside zipped pocket that will hold a Kindle in a cover with cords and book light easily. It also fits my iPad.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

The regular handbags and the zip tote don't have a big enough pocket for the kindle.  The carry on does, but this is a large bag.  I think the messenger is probably the best every day bag that has a separate place for  kindle.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Last night I ordered the Stephanie Dawn messenger bag in midnight espresso. Shoebuy still had the DAD 20% off promotion and an extra 10% for having ordered within the past 60 days. I use my midnight espresso zip top tote a lot, but it's bulges a lot (without kindle), so I need a larger bag. This is the one pictured on the first page of this thread.


----------



## JJB (May 21, 2010)

I am very tempted to get that messenger bag with 20 then 10 off it comes to $48.92 in my cart. from $67.95, what a deal! I'm just not sure that I will like the velcro closure on it.  They make so much noise when you open them! I hate to pass it up, though...


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Don't forget that you can earn a 10% rebate if you go through ebates.com.   (I LOVE ebates -- so far I've earned back $567.19 since 2007.)


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

KimberlyinMN said:


> Don't forget that you can earn a 10% rebate if you go through ebates.com.  (I LOVE ebates -- so far I've earned back $567.19 since 2007.)


Kimberly! I love your little schnauzer! So cute. You may have guessed I'm a schnauzer lover too!


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2010)

That story about Stephanie Dawn buying the factory just isn't true. They still have a factory in Indiana. Yes some of their things are made in China but they just hired about 800 USA workers for their factory here. There's a video on YouTube of the local station doing a story on them and they showed the USA workers making bags.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

NYCKindleFan said:


> That story about Stephanie Dawn buying the factory just isn't true. They still have a factory in Indiana. Yes some of their things are made in China but they just hired about 800 USA workers for their factory here. There's a video on YouTube of the local station doing a story on them and they showed the USA workers making bags.


My OP just repeated what the store owner told me. I've looked into it a bit more. Stephanie Dawn did not buy ALL the factories but only the Ohio factory when Vera Bradley closed it and she started manufacturing her own line.

So, the story is true, just not quite complete. Vera Bradley did move some manufacturing to China and she did sell a factory to Stephanie Dawn.

Anyway, I love these bags!


----------

